# Are Bald Men Usually Unattractive?



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Title speaks for itself, oh and don't just lie to the poll just because you feel sympathy for balding people. Be honest.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

*Free AFFFF NOW*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ lol

I've seen no correlation in a general physical attractiveness sense. 

personally though, I like head hair. I can't really help that, it's kind of a thing for me. I find baldness more attractive than buzz cuts though most of the time. Not sure why that is either.

Threads just like this one have been made various times before though and what usually happens is nobody listens to anyone that says they like bald guys, everyone only focusses on those who say it's not really their thing, and they use that to confirm their preconceived negative opinion that everyone dislikes it. You can replace bald with quite a few other traits people make threads about too.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Aff!!!

Where are you old bud. The forum has gotten to optimistic


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

They need to wear hats.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

My Opinion?: Yes.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> They need to wear hats.


They really dont


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

One thing I have noticed on this board is that a lot if women that are significantly below average in terms of attractiveness have high standards

Its a result if fake confident through online dating. Most men only use online dating for c-word dumpsters but a lot of the women take their attention seriously and gain the impression that they are of any value to these men beyond that

In a few years baldness will be cured anyhow


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

extremly said:


> *Free AFFFF NOW*


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> They need to wear hats.


Get out of here with your prejudice. Bald men are sexy beasts!


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> One thing I have noticed on this board is *that a lot if women that are significantly below average in terms of attractiveness have high standards*
> 
> Its a result if fake confident through online dating. Most men only use online dating for c-word dumpsters but a lot of the women take their attention seriously and gain the impression that they are of any value to these men beyond that
> 
> In a few years baldness will be cured anyhow


 lol you cant deny for how many men this is the same as well


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> They really dont


They do and they know it too. Why do so many bald guys wear hats in photos on dating sites?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

BrookeHannigan said:


> lol you cant deny for how many men this is the same as well


Men here have such low self esteem

The problem is they keep looking outside and dont do anything to fix themselves

Baldness has a treatment by the way. Hair transplants are not even that expensive. Board needs to fix itself and have more meaningful threads


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> Men here have such low self esteem
> 
> The problem is they keep looking outside and dont do anything to fix themselves
> 
> Baldness has a treatment by the way. Hair transplants are not even that expensive. Board needs to fix itself and have more meaningful threads


 I actually meant not really on this board but in general though have seen it quite a few times on here as well,then again who are we to tell someone who doesn't look like a super model ''you aren't allowed to have standards youd be lucky if a dog would even hump you''

&&agreed with the last thing you said.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Is is me or are guys on this site more obsessed with their looks then girls are? lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> One thing I have noticed on this board is that a lot if women that are significantly below average in terms of attractiveness have high standards
> 
> Its a result if fake confident through online dating. Most men only use online dating for c-word dumpsters but a lot of the women take their attention seriously and gain the impression that they are of any value to these men beyond that
> 
> In a few years baldness will be cured anyhow


Looks like you didn't take this personally at all. Cool story bro.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Looks like you didn't take this personally at all. Cool story bro.


I have a full head of hair

But these constants threads and the insensivity towards them really annoys me


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Is is me or are guys on this site more obsessed with their looks then girls are? lol


Instead of working on things about fixing themselves all they do is whine

I swear there is no good threads here anymore. The least attractive quality in someone is the constant need to look outside


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> I have a full head of hair
> 
> But these constants threads and the insensivity towards them really annoys me


I wasn't assuming you didn't to be honest, but your reaction seemed emotionally based none the less. I understand that, but I don't think reacting by saying there's so many below average women on this site who don't deserve to have any personal preferences and tastes is the best way to react.



BrookeHannigan said:


> I actually meant not really on this board but in general though have seen it quite a few times on here as well,*then again who are we to tell someone who doesn't look like a super model ''you aren't allowed to have standards youd be lucky if a dog would even hump you''*
> 
> &&agreed with the last thing you said.


Exactly. It really annoys me when people are fine with people being attracted to certain people so long as they have model looks, but the second they're considered average or below by that person it's terrible. No longer are they entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Instead of working on things about fixing themselves all they do is whine
> 
> I swear there is no good threads here anymore. The least attractive quality in someone is the constant need to look outside


Wait. You mean you don't like the weekly "Am I Ugly?" thread by randomSASguy?

I agree. So many guys focus on their looks, when they can be spending that time improving their social skills. And I don't think any of them are ugly; maybe need a haircut or zit cream but not bad at all, and they think its life ruining.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

arnie said:


>


Fookin' love it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> They do and they know it too. Why do so many bald guys wear hats in photos on dating sites?


Bald men should be proud of the bodies and not hide behind hats. You're being extremely insensitive on a support site. How would you like it if you posted a picture here and some guy told you to get breast implants or said you needed surgery? You would be outraged.

OP. Don't let anyone shame you. Be proud of your head:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> Bald men should be proud of the bodies and not hide behind hats. You're being extremely insensitive on a support site. How would you like it if you posted a picture here and some guy told you to get breast implants or said you needed surgery? You would be outraged.
> 
> OP. Don't let these judgmental *****es shame you. Be proud of your head:


Yes, you and Zeeshan are ever so sensitive and supportive. :rofl

Guys here are always saying fat women are unattractive. So same difference. And the OP asked for no sympathy.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Guys here are always saying fat women are unattractive. So same difference. And the OP asked for no sympathy.


Obesity is a choice. You can always lower your food intake.

However, height and baldness are the result of genetics and can not be changed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> They need to wear hats.


 I want to but I need to find one that looks right on me. I'm not really a hat person. Every hat I've ever tried on looks funny on me. Maybe I'm just not used to it. I think it's because I don't wear fancy clothes. Everything I have is simple and unadorned. You'd be surprised how few hats go with that kind of attire.

Anyone got a pic of a hat that looks OK on just about anyone?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> Bald men should be proud of the bodies and not hide behind hats. You're being extremely insensitive on a support site. How would you like it if you posted a picture here and some guy told you to get breast implants or said you needed surgery? You would be outraged.
> 
> OP. *Don't let these judgmental *****es shame you. Be proud of your head*:


Personal attacks much?

People are entitled to their opinions without you calling them *****es. :roll


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

If this forum was a family it would be very dysfunctional with shtty people everywhere always thinking they are not the problem


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I have hair.....


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Personal attacks much?
> 
> People are entitled to their opinions without you calling them *****es. :roll


I'd much rather be called names than have people shaming me for being who I am. People forget what's more important here.

I stand with the bald men. Who's with me?










Look at all these sexy bald men:



















http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/*sexy-bald-men-thread*-555161

Never hide who you are OP. Never hide.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I want to but I need to find one that looks right on me. I'm not really a hat person. Every hat I've ever tried on looks funny on me.


Me too!!! I don't know why! Maybe it's the shape of my head?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> *One thing I have noticed on this board is that a lot if women that are significantly below average in terms of attractiveness have high standards*
> 
> Its a result if fake confident through online dating. Most men only use online dating for c-word dumpsters but a lot of the women take their attention seriously and gain the impression that they are of any value to these men beyond that
> 
> In a few years baldness will be cured anyhow












cawt damn you actually went there. I both applaud you and want to slap you, because while it is true - its just as true for males here. example is the weekly "would you settle for an ugly girl" threads etc. either way. harsh.

its simply supply and demand. there are far too many dicks on the market at cutthroat prices, completely over saturated by the thirsty and foreveralone. vagina on the other hand is like precious metal, it just keeps going up and higher in demand. this is the way of the world. women have more of a pick when it comes to suitors than men do (generally) because they know they're holding all the cards.

I know its tough to hear, but thats just how it is and there is nothing you can do about it, aside from improving yourself to become more "in demand". we males really have ****ed ourselves with our blinding sex drive and desperation to cum on something/someone/somewhere.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Elad said:


> there are far too many dicks on the market at cutthroat prices, completely over saturated by the thirsty and foreveralone.


Yes and Yes lol I have no other way of summarizing the problem/trend. The thirsty dudes in this forums are so thirsty, stranded desert travelers got nothing on them


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Could be like my brother and can't go out in public without his toupee. I know it's tough losing your hair at an young age. My hair is pretty thin on top.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> cawt damn you actually went there. I both applaud you and want to slap you, because while it is true - its just as true for males here. example is the weekly "would you settle for an ugly girl" threads etc. either way. harsh.
> 
> its simply supply and demand. there are far too many dicks on the market at cutthroat prices, completely over saturated by the thirsty and foreveralone. vagina on the other hand is like precious metal, it just keeps going up and higher in demand. this is the way of the world. women have more of a pick when it comes to suitors than men do (generally) because they know they're holding all the cards.
> 
> I know its tough to hear, but thats just how it is and there is nothing you can do about it, aside from improving yourself to become more "in demand". we males really have ****ed ourselves with our blinding sex drive and desperation to cum on something/someone/somewhere.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Heartbreaker said:


> Title speaks for itself, oh and don't just lie to the poll just because you feel sympathy for balding people.* Be honest.*


Okay, I will. The poll is loaded and I refuse to vote based on that.

When you're talking about balding, you're not just talking about a choice someone makes, a lot of times it's completely out of their control. If that's the case then you're dealing with a person's self esteem. They may or may not want to be bald. So it's not just face value; there's a lot to consider.



arnie said:


> Obesity is a choice. You can always lower your food intake.


Obesity is a complex issue. Usually it's a combination of psychological problems (something we at SAS should know all about), how they've been raised, environment, coping mechanism, health conditions, etc. Very rarely does someone choose to be obese, as a thoughtful decision. It's usually a myriad of other difficulties in their life that lead them to make bad food choices.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I want to but I need to find one that looks right on me. I'm not really a hat person. Every hat I've ever tried on looks funny on me. Maybe I'm just not used to it. I think it's because I don't wear fancy clothes. Everything I have is simple and unadorned. You'd be surprised how few hats go with that kind of attire.
> 
> Anyone got a pic of a hat that looks OK on just about anyone?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ That might be OK for winter but I was looking more for an all weather type of hat. I don't really like the "baseball" hats with bills on them. I don't need to look any dumber than I already do. :lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lol afff


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> ^ That might be OK for winter but I was looking more for an all weather type of hat. I don't really like the "baseball" hats with bills on them. I don't need to look any dumber than I already do. :lol


Get yourself an old school trilby or top hat. B*tches be mirin' the top hat.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> Lol afff


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

arnie said:


>


Yay...


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Vin Diesel?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i dont think this can be generally applied to all guys
some guys look good with a bald head even sexy, while others not so much
but of course it's all opinion


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm just glad I'm not cursed with the bald gene.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Male pattern hair loss is a combination of your mother's genes and your testosterone production. Sadly, I lost on both of these and my hair is receding like crazy (mum gave me a widow's peak and dad gave me high testosterone). There are other forms of hair loss that don't have either cause, though (What Patrick Stewart has isn't male-pattern and hair loss around the crown is not affected by testosterone).

I know it is repulsive, but there's not much I can do about it. I've debated shaving it off, but I have a ton of scars on the back/top of my head that would then be visible.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I think it can be very attractive, especially if they have a little bit of facial hair. Like Stanley Tucci, oh yeah... he looks better now than he did when he had hair.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Baldness, and how well you can carry it, is heavily dependent on facial structure. My face would be destroyed by baldness. Many other men can rock it and look badass though.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

It doesn't matter if you're bald if you have low bf%. That's the key.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

If baldness suits the individual, they can be generally perceived as attractive. I'm indifferent, though. It doesn't seem that baldness really affects my perception of the person, never mind that I rarely calculate attractiveness appearance-wise at all.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I voted from an ASMR point of view "_Yes_". I like to fiddle with my own hair and my partner's.
It's not a deal-breaker, though. I would adapt.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


> I voted from an ASMR point of view "_Yes_". I like to fiddle with my own hair and my partner's.
> It's not a deal-breaker, though. I would adapt.


I always thought I was really weird for having those sensations lol but then I saw all the youtube stuff. Mine are mostly linked to sound though on the whole (but I like people playing with my hair too.)


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it more attractive to go complete skinhead if you're balding already?


----------

